# Where to get a 1124P in Orange County,CA



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to Guitar Center, and Sam Ash, neither had or have stocked the BFD 1124P? I have read in other post about people getting them from Guitar Center.

I have also looked online, and see that neither has them on there websites?

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We’ve been hearing for some time that they have been discontinued; looks like the stock is finally drying up. You might be down to eBay – that’s where I got my second one. Alternately, the FBQ-2496 is easy to find in the $150 range.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

I was able to find one at zzsounds.com.


----------

